# Useles Billy is not mad anymore.



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy said he was Mad at Jeff C, but Jeff showed him some funny pictures of Hankus and he aint mad no more.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy is bought off easy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

MAC found us


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy said he was gonna try a 5000 mile canoe trip to Alaska.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

The pyrothechnics are back at it again.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Took a trackin dog and a Qbeam but I finally made it!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy and his husband in law just came by in that old camo Jeep. Dont think is has anything but low gear.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Seen Billy come by a few minutes ago limping and looking sickly, he said he had been improperly tazed.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Seen Billy come by a few minutes ago limping and looking sickly, he said he had been improperly tazed.



gives a whole new meaning to roasted nuts, don't it?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Seen Billy come by a few minutes ago limping and looking sickly, he said he had been improperly tazed.



Billy know his tazing better than anyone.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

whar's the pics TP?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy told that policeman that tazed him that he had never seen a crime.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

I thought he told him he never smelled a crime, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

KD, I'm having nightmares and I ain't even asleep yet.

Something about nekkid pics of Hankus just gave me hallucinations. I mite need therapy now


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy been hanging around Basham to long. He likes to qoute the law to much.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> KD, I'm having nightmares and I ain't even asleep yet.
> 
> Something about nekkid pics of Hankus just gave me hallucinations. I mite need therapy now



We got $6 in the health care fund Doc, if that will help.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We got $6 in the health care fund Doc, if that will help.



Thanks Boss, that'll get a half pint of some cheap likker, should cure the problem


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Wonder where our PFD is?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy said he was going to get some cheese, he would be back later.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Thanks Boss, that'll get a half pint of some cheap likker, should cure the problem



That is what I, uh I mean most members use that fund for.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

KD, what kind of snake is this? I think it's a coppermouthrattleheadmoccasin


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> gives a whole new meaning to roasted nuts, don't it?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> KD, what kind of snake is this? I think it's a coppermouthrattleheadmoccasin



Caoch whip.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Caoch whip.



You get that thing anywhere near Ole Coach, and he is gonna whip somebody fer sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Oops there he is


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe I shouldn't have penalized Jeff.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

jeffsey needs to be smacked around a little just to know we care about him


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

Yall don't care if I've been trying to post in the closed thread.
I found yall, I'm in Quitman so a connection is bad here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> jeffsey needs to be smacked around a little just to know we care about him



BkW shows me everyday!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Yall don't care if I've been trying to post in the closed thread.
> I found yall, I'm in Quitman so a connection is bad here.



Are you in Quitman or Quitman County?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello, everybody.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Howdy T. Billy said he was going by your hose to sell you some arrowheads he found.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

Hola tp


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice you could join us Pnut. Why are you late?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 6, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Yall don't care if I've been trying to post in the closed thread.
> I found yall, I'm in Quitman so a connection is bad here.



Feed my hawgs please!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Hola, Pappysan.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nice you could join us Pnut. Why are you late?



Drunk!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Drunk!



Okay, you fine.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Okay, you fine.



I'm drunk.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm drunk.



Eat some peanuts.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Howdy K


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 6, 2013)

I really am drunk.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

Hawgs fed-up


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

hey pnut, want to get drunk?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Eat some peanuts.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

howdy kmc


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> hey pnut, want to get drunk?



Where?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Where?



when?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

Took 5 minutes just to post again. Howdy every one, You to doc.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> when?



How?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

Now!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

Pop


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm a little tipsey and need some add vice!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy just shot


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy said he has been having trouble sleeping. He bought a decaffinated coffe table.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 6, 2013)

Say you got this fine behind lady camping across from you.
And you got this fine behind, lady of your dreams, fuss 'in at you all the time.
What time would you go to bed?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 6, 2013)

Y'all suck! I'll take my chances. Y'all really are useless!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm a little tipsey and need some add vice!



You do have a bed dont you Pnut. Catch it when it aint moving and jump in.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey calibob come on in and get you an OABA. They are rare.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

If calibob would post it would be our first one from the left coast.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

What's goin on calibob?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Pnut must of injured himself


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Say you got this fine behind lady camping across from you.
> And you got this fine behind, lady of your dreams, fuss 'in at you all the time.
> What time would you go to bed?



2:47 am


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy just shot



I'ma gonna climb down and see what he got!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Yall done run calibob off. We prolly couldn't afford a California member anyhow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Pnut must of injured himself



Only his pride.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yall done run calibob off. We prolly couldn't afford a California member anyhow.



He wouldn't a been here long no how, they fixin' ta break off into the ocean.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

These idiots down the road gonna drive me crazy. I like fireworks as good as the next guy, but 5 nights in a row is to much.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> These idiots down the road gonna drive me crazy. I like fireworks as good as the next guy, but 5 nights in a row is to much.



Did you ask them to stop?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Did you ask them to stop?



No, I dont like confrontation, and when I do ask them there will be some. Aint nothing for me to whup somebody.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No, I dont like confrontation, and when I do ask them there will be some. Aint nothing for me to whup somebody.



Umm............good point.     I will pray for them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks MAC they will need it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Take it easy on them, KD. Tie one hand behind your back so it will be a fair fight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Take it easy on them, KD. Tie one hand behind your back so it will be a fair fight.



I used to fight Billy that way.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

Go break Billy bad butt on them KD, I got your back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy is down there with the Einstiens. Think I will wait until he leaves.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> say you got this fine behind lady camping across from you.
> And you got this fine behind, lady of your dreams, fuss 'in at you all the time.
> What time would you go to bed?



now!!!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

I think MAC hit the sack.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy came by and asked if I had a baseball. He said he was going to the Braves game this week and was gonna try and get Bob Horner's autograph.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

I guess everyone has left the building. I'll leave a light on for Billy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

Here


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

Here Here


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Order in the court!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2013)

that light sho be bright


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Who's in Church this morning' with me?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Who's in Church this morning' with me?


I will be in about 2hrs. Gonna pray about Billy and his boat with the illegal DNR sticker he made with orange paper and a sharpie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Going to Nashville, to spend the afteroon with Kids and Grandkids. See yall useless ones bought dark.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 7, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Who's in Church this morning' with me?



Went to early service... Headed into town now fo lunch. Hope we get some more rain today..makes for good useless time.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello, useless ones. I wonder if Jeff C, Hankus and Billy are in jail this morning.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Went to early service... Headed into town now fo lunch. Hope we get some more rain today..makes for good useless time.



Hope the rain holds off. Junior has some grass cutting to get done to pay me back for the fireworks that I bought for him.
He's learning about procrastination and compound interest.



 He's not quite getting it yet. He keeps saying "DAD.........that's not fair!"


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

I saw Billy at the Bass Pro store getting a 108 quart cooler, a skinning knife and a meat saw. He said he was going to his first soccer game and wanted to be prepared.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Word, Pnut.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 7, 2013)

I can't wait til medium oops can run the mower.. It'll be a glorious day. What age did you turn yours loose Mac ?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 7, 2013)

morning yall!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Tp.... Hey!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> morning yall!



pnut, you're still alive. That's good. We need pics.... ok?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hankus caught a few, Billy got in my way and jinxed me all day. I finally snagged him in the ear and we had to surgically remove the ear.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Them fish been et yet?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

Them fish need to be put back in da water. Delete that pic now before the bass boys see it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Them fish been et yet?





kmckinnie said:


> Them fish need to be put back in da water. Delete that pic now before the bass boys see it.



Hankus is going to recycle them. We had to take them out cause Billy wanted to leash train them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Them fish need to be put back in da water. Delete that pic now before the bass boys see it.



They must a been gut hooked.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

oops1 said:


> I can't wait til medium oops can run the mower.. It'll be a glorious day. What age did you turn yours loose Mac ?



Started him at 10. Using the spare push with me watching him. Let him more a few strips. Turned him loose at 12 with a self propelled "mow as you go" Toro. He knows everything about it.
Its just a matter of motivating him sometimes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> They must a been gut hooked.



Corn fed too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Started him at 10. Using the spare push with me watching him. Let him more a few strips. Turned him loose at 12 with a self propelled "mow as you go" Toro. He knows everything about it.
> Its just a matter of motivating him sometimes.



If he needs more training, I've got plenty of grass. Afternoon, MAC.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Boy'oboy, what a useless day it has been.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Boy'oboy, what a useless day it has been.



What happened?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Boy'oboy, what a useless day it has been.



yep.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What happened?



Nothing. Absolutely nothing. Did take a bar of soap to the lake and get a bath, but other than that, nothing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> yep.





T.P. said:


> Nothing. Absolutely nothing. Did take a bar of soap to the lake and get a bath, but other than that, nothing.



+500 pts for each of you. Think I will deduct 1000 from KD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

P-nut....been seein doves flyin today.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

I did watch a herron catch a bream out of the backyard. That was the highlight of the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I did watch a herron catch a bream out of the backyard. That was the highlight of the day.



Saw an Osprey that had caught what looked like a small bass yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks like I will have to be useless alone. That should be worth some points.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Guess I will have to play Solitaire alone also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Going to see if I can earn some points from the Bossman.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Bet T.P. is feedin that lil cutie-pie!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. says "Hey, Jeff C!". Nah, she peckin' on the puter and I'm jus chill in on da poach.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

You and Hankus run into Billy today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You and Hankus run into Billy today?



He ran into one of my lures, said he was swimmin with bass.

Hankus and I removed it for him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He ran into one of my lures, said he was swimmin with bass.
> 
> Hankus and I removed it for him.



His ear, that is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

P-nut is back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> His ear, that is.



Billy did not consent, but we got a boga in his mouf and did it quick, then released him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

P-nut is not speakin to me, wonder if I still have my throne for the dove shoot.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> P-nut is not speakin to me, wonder if I still have my throne for the dove shoot.



Yes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Movin on up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yes.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy did not consent, but we got a boga in his mouf and did it quick, then released him.



Fowl hooked?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Sprinkled here twice again. Think that is about 10-12 days straight with at least a shower.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry Jeff, I am in a useless daze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Fowl hooked?



He tried to shake it out, but caught his ear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Sorry Jeff, I am in a useless daze.



No problemo, P-nut. BTDT.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy is _useles_ according to KD.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

I was dazed n' confused a couple of days ago. 

















It's ok though because I live in the State of Confusion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Playas are showin up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Wonder where $$Fiddy has been, anyone heard from him recently?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard playas, post something and win an award and free use of the Bosses, um I mean the clubs credit card for a year.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

how's that for recruiting Jeff C?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Evenin, Doc and KMc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> how's that for recruiting Jeff C?



That should suck.....I mean lur......wait, attract new members.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy said he had the ac replaced in his girl friends car, but water was dripping inside


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KMc, must be messin up some dishes.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

howdy Jeff C and kmc


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> KMc, must be messin up some dishes.



He's probably running things........... for sure


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

pnut dun runned off too. I don't think he wants to share those pics? Whatcha think Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> pnut dun runned off too. I don't think he wants to share those pics? Whatcha think Chief?



He's got pics too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Y'all really are _useles_ today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Uh Oh....da Bossman is here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

I might ought to skedaddle.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Just been catching up. Got to say I am proud of all of you. Yall have certainly been useless today.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Jeff how much Dynamite did you and Hankus use to catch dem Bass?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just been catching up. Got to say I am proud of all of you. Yall have certainly been useless today.



How many points I get, Boss?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

I gave you back 11 of the ones I dinged you on yesterday for not sharing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Pappy will set them straight, I bet.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> +500 pts for each of you. Think I will deduct 1000 from KD.



What about me???  I was late getting up this morning, late for church, then went by Walmart and got some spicy chicken. After I ate lunch, I took a nap to make up for sleeping late. When my wife asked me to pick up something in town for supper, I drove right by all the stores and came home empty handed.

I just finished supper, and thinking about another nap.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

If this site gets much slower I would be better driving around and visiting yall personally.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Howdy Pappy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I gave you back 11 of the ones I dinged you on yesterday for not sharing.



Will try to do better next time, Boss.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

I is waiting on a ruling from the points committee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> What about me???  I was late getting up this morning, late for church, then went by Walmart and got some spicy chicken. After I ate lunch, I took a nap to make up for sleeping late. When my wife asked me to pick up something in town for supper, I drove right by all the stores and came home empty handed.
> 
> I just finished supper, and thinking about another nap.



That's gotta be worth at least -500, Pappy. You da man!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

A male frog goes to a psychic. 

The psychic tells him, “You are going to meet a beautiful young girl who will want to know everything about you.”

The frog becomes excited, “This is great! Will I meet her at a party?”

“No,” says the psychic, “in her biology class.”


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> A male frog goes to a psychic.
> 
> The psychic tells him, “You are going to meet a beautiful young girl who will want to know everything about you.”
> 
> ...



Pappy, Pappy, Pappy. That has got to be a deduction there Chief.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Is _useles_ more or less useless than useless?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

hhmmm..... what if I take it all back?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks like Billy helped himself to my green tomatoes while I was gone.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He's got pics too?



Something about something he saw at the camp ground. I figured he may have took a few since he was doing so "fine".

Don't thank he's sharing tho


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Dang, Jeff C! You got the pedal to the floor, throwin' post out the door!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Ima gonna send fiddy a pm. Startin' to worry about that boy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. -500 points for spell checking.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

There might be a job there for Billy... Biology frog catching....

useles is definitely more useless than useless


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pappy, Pappy, Pappy. That has got to be a deduction there Chief.



Large deduction, Boss.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

howdy Boss, how was the visit?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

I think Pnut must me around. I lost my debit card somewhere in Nashville today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Is _useles_ more or less useless than useless?



When you figger it out, let me know, glad you discovered it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dang, Jeff C! You got the pedal to the floor, throwin' post out the door!



I have been slackin lately, time to get back in the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> howdy Boss, how was the visit?



It was fine until I realized the guy at the restaraunt did not give me back my debit card, then denied it when I called back to the establishment.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

“Bill Clinton revealed that he now supports same-sex marriage, even though he opposed it during his presidency.

To be fair, during his presidency, he also opposed his own marriage.”

— Jimmy Fallon


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Think I might ride down back down to Nashville and bust somebody up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> hhmmm..... what if I take it all back?



- points are more useless, Pappy! I am at the top of the heap, so far.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

am I anywhere close to catching you jeffsey?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

I make a motion that all of jeffsey's negative points be revoked at the start of a new thread.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Seems like you have a heck of a time with those cards KD, so send them to me and I'll hold them for you until you need'em.

I'll take real good care of them and won't be entertaining wemens at the WW.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It was fine until I realized the guy at the restaraunt did not give me back my debit card, then denied it when I called back to the establishment.



Left mine at a little convenience store here in the MON not too long ago, Boss. Didn't even realize it, went back about 3 days later to purchase something and the dude behind the counter held it up and said are you looking for this?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> am I anywhere close to catching you jeffsey?



From what I understand Pappy, you are right on my heels.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Did y'all fry or grill those filets Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Did y'all fry or grill those filets Chief?



From those pics today, Doc? Hankus took them home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Think I will go fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> From those pics today, Doc? Hankus took them home.



Cool, good eatin' fresh out of the water.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> - points are more useless, Pappy! I am at the top of the heap, so far.



 I knew better than to leave Jeff In charge.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wish I could Chief, but I gotta be useful the next 3.5 days, because I'm gunna be useless for about a week or more afterwards


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Got all kind of guest today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

2 Jeff's in da house.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

They sho is a lot of words in some of these post.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Wonder if Mr doster will come on in and join the useless ones.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

twin jeffs.... now ain't that sumpthin


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> twin jeffs.... now ain't that sumpthin


I know both of em. Jeff D, how you doin?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Wonder if the other Jeff is useless as the rest of us?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Wish I could Chief, but I gotta be useful the next 3.5 days, because I'm gunna be useless for about a week or more afterwards



If it ever quits raining here, I will cut grass and pick up sticks for 2 days. If not, I may have to bush-hog it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

He can park in the pro spot at home depot anytime he wants to.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if the other Jeff is useless as the rest of us?



Yeah, he's as useless as they come, KD. He'd fit right in here.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He can park in the pro spot at home depot anytime he wants to.



He is the original " Home Depot Pro"!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Filling up fast in here T.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Howdy Sterlo, come on in and be useless with us.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Sterlo is looking now. I wonder if he ever fishes the city lake?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Still done run off and Jeff C got mad we was talking about Jeff D, I guess.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

MAC is back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Now yall done run Sterlo off, and he didn't do nothing wrong. Cant take yall anywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> mine at a little convenience     here in     MON not too long    , Boss. Didn't even realize   , went      about 3 days later to          something and the dude behind the         held it up and      are you         for this?





T.P. said:


> They sho is a lot of words in some of these post.



Deleted some of mine, T.P.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If it ever quits raining here, I will cut grass and pick up sticks for 2 days. If not, I may have to bush-hog it.



I got my hay baler working real good now jeffsey.  You just say the word, and we can make it square for ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> MAC is back.



Mybe we could get MAC to greet new prospects, aint none of us having any luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Sterlo, come on in and be useless with us.



Sterlo is becoming too useful, I am going to have a talk with him.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Deleted some of mine, T.P.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

tp, you and that ninjy thang messes me up.

One day, I gonna get me a ninjy huntin license and fix that problem.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy said he was gonna start a Blog about tattoos and donut wheels.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Sterlo! Jump on in! Kinda useless in here but we're praticin for the driveler!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Tats and toots?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> tp, you and that ninjy thang messes me up.
> 
> One day, I gonna get me a ninjy huntin license and fix that problem.



Too many folks lookin' fo me, Pappy. Gotta jus slip around all quiet like.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello, K!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

What time is it?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

K finally got all his housework done.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

I guess Tats and Toots would be about tattoos and natural gas?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Tats and toots?


Tats an 12's.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What time is it?



You trying to coax someone into being useful?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

KD, time is dependent on where you are located.  8:44 here


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> You trying to coax someone into being useful?



Naw just seeing if anybody was paying attention.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

We gotta come up with a name for Billys new blog.  Ya'll are useless.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

No No:


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey, wargmc!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> We gotta come up with a name for Billys new blog.  Ya'll are useless.



How about ink and clink?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Naw just seeing if anybody was paying attention.



So YOU were showing your USEFULNESS!

 1,000 point penalty!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> So YOU were showing your USEFULNESS!
> 
> 1,000 point penalty!



Man cant have nothing, and keep it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Or wheel and Quill


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

He was gonna do a blog about tattoos and garbage collection, call it Ink and Stink, but I told him those things just didn't go together... He decided to start a blog about food and garbage... called it Dumplings and Dumpings


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

I want to go fishing on that river in MAC's avy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Doc.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

K is reading very slow tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello, Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Naw just seeing if anybody was paying attention.



 that would be useful and against our religion


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello useless buddies, got my house work done


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

K is back


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

hay TP


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Hello useless buddies, got my house work done



How is the copperhead situation?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

K?  Read?  ya'll kidding me?  BkW is reading it to him. It just takes a while for him to understand it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello, Pnut.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

I are s-l-o-w


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> K?  Read?  ya'll kidding me?  BkW is reading it to him. It just takes a while for him to understand it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy modified that go cart, it runs on natural gas now Pappy


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Tomorrow is gonna be hard, after 4 day of posting when you get the urge.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How is the copperhead situation?



The grand kids are only allowed in the front yard.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy said he used to have a nice tattoo on his right arm.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Maybe Monday will be a getting use to posting right again, penalty reduced or free day


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The grand kids are only allowed in the front yard.



You gotta sign up telling the copperheads to stay in the backyard?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Tomorrow is gonna be hard, after 4 day of posting when you get the urge.



This is gonna be worse than when Jeff C and K tried to quit smoking.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Maybe Monday will be a getting use to posting right again, penalty reduced or free day



That would take a second and at least 5 ayes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> K?  Read?  ya'll kidding me?  BkW is reading it to him. It just takes a while for him to understand it.



Just when I was getting to like you.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy said he used to have a nice tattoo on his right arm.



It still says,  In Memory... just above the end of the stump.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That would take a second and at least 5 ayes.



would a 5th work instead?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This is gonna be worse than when Jeff C and K tried to quit smoking.



I quit, ask KD. we where together for over a hour.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Just when I was getting to like you.



Maybe I can make it up to you by telling on TP one day.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I quit, ask KD. we where together for over a hour.



Looking at cigars?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I quit, ask KD. we where together for over a hour.



He said you were in the bathroom for 45 minutes of that hour.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Fifth are over twice as good as a second.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You gotta sign up telling the copperheads to stay in the backyard?



The jungle is out back, the front they can play in the road where its safe.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He said you were in the bathroom for 45 minutes of that hour.



Been eating Basham's cooking again???????


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

MAC you need to watch the "currently viewing this thread", and if you see a strange name, give them a warm greeting and get them to post. You gett 3500 points for every new member.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He said you were in the bathroom for 45 minutes of that hour.



LOLs we'll see at the dove shoot!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Pnut


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

P-nut dem hawgs can eat.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey P-nut who reads it to you?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 268 
User Name Posts 
KyDawg  70 
Jeff C.  48 
T.P.  43 
Doc_5729  28 
NE GA Pappy  28 
kmckinnie  20 
peanutman04  16 
MAC2  11 
oops1  3 
Hankus  1


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey all! Tryin to get my head rite.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

I have seen the Man of Steel 9 times this weekend.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

You mean the Buns of Steel?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hey all! Tryin to get my head rite.



What's wrong whi cho head?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey P-nut who reads it to you?



I just look at da pitchers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You mean the Buns of Steel?



No I have been looking in the mirror.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I just look at da pitchers.



A pitcher is worth a thousand words, they say.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What's wrong whi cho head?



I was off my meds for a few hours today.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Where is Scott? He facing some tough penalties.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry y'all, just back from a quick deer hunt.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

BBTA is having trouble hunting the property lines. He says the neighboring landowners have no good trees to hang a stand on.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry y'all, just back from a quick deer hunt.



Any luck?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Okay MAC you on, go talk to Buckethead.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where is Scott? He facing some tough penalties.



He's barricaded himself in his house, says he ain't going back outside until the Clayton Co police are gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Any luck?



Finally laid my eyes on the culprits eatin my garden up. Popped a cap at them and they just stood there. Billy came ridin by, called them, and they took off.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Mac sleeping on the job. -2200 points.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Wish it would rain, I could use a shower.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No I have been looking in the mirror.



Get two mirrors and you could see both.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Pappy it has rained so much here I cant get a cattle trailer in to load calves. Now I got 3 cows with two calves.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Internet has slowed to a crawl.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Jeff when you headed to Paducah?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Just us three now.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Internet has slowed to a crawl.



Same here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff when you headed to Paducah?



Looks like maybe a couple weeks. Grandpa and Jag are havin a good time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

The three amigos.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like maybe a couple weeks. Grandpa and Jag are havin a good time.



If you want to have lunch or something, Clarksville is the place on I 24.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Might get me a dairy cow and put her on my crabgrass patch.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pappy it has rained so much here I cant get a cattle trailer in to load calves. Now I got 3 cows with two calves.



I was going to take a bull to the auction Monday will be 2 weeks ago.  The auction is on Tuesday morning, and I haven't been able to get the truck back to the catch pen. I need me one of those gooseneck hitch things that you use on 3pt hitch of a tractor. I could get in and out with the tractor, I think.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If you want to have lunch or something, Clarksville is the place on I 24.




10-4, hope we can work something out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

The sheriff sat in front of our house for 5 hours today.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If you want to have lunch or something, Clarksville is the place on I 24.



Clarkesville is on 441 and the junction of 115.  There ain't no interstate near Clarkesville.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Just us three now.



Plus my 3 & then theres Jeff & KD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I was going to take a bull to the auction Monday will be 2 weeks ago.  The auction is on Tuesday morning, and I haven't been able to get the truck back to the catch pen. I need me one of those gooseneck hitch things that you use on 3pt hitch of a tractor. I could get in and out with the tractor, I think.



Or you could just get the word out to Billy and wait until he steals him and reload him on your trailer at the hard road.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Clarkesville is on 441 and the junction of 115.  There ain't no interstate near Clarkesville.



We talking about Tennesee Pappy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

Sheriff was looking for someone.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

So I stayed inside


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Or you could take the Last Train to Clarksville and I will meet you at the station.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> So I stayed inside



He was probably looking for pfd44.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Sheriff was looking for someone.



I heard through the grapevine that a man got his ear cut off up at the - - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - - and the perp ran off with it. Eyewitness said he one handed it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

The never ending fireworks show is back in progress.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He was probably looking for pfd44.



All he had ti do was stop at wally world and get 1


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard through the grapevine that a man got his ear cut off up at the - - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - - and the perp ran off with it. Eyewitness said he one handed it.



I forgot you have to spell out Broken Spoke


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The never ending fireworks show is back in progress.



I've only heard 3 shots tonight, KD. Folks must have a lot more money up your way.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

4 shots now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Or you could take the Last Train to Clarksville and I will meet you at the station.



Ain't no train station in Clarkesville neither. Closest train station is in Cornelia, unless you want to catch Amtrack Crescent, and then you gotta go to Toccoa.\

Ya'll sure are a confused bunch.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> All he had ti do was stop at wally world and get 1


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> All he had ti do was stop at wally world and get 1



He didn't have time, he heard the bluegill were running up river.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy is trying to get his sister a date. She kinda heavy though. Just letting Doc know.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Pappy your proposal did not get a second, must lest a fifth.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc likes big butts....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't understand why I didn't get a fifth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy is trying to get his sister a date. She kinda heavy though. Just letting Doc know.



Is she cute?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Is she cute?



She's a jaw dropper for sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Check her picture out Jeff, there is a whole thread about her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> She's a jaw dropper for sure.



Bet she can sing good.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Doc likes big butts....



medium and small ones too Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I don't understand why I didn't get a fifth.



They know you don't imbide Pappy.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

don't worry tho, oops called me off of that one, said he had dibs on her and she was off limits.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet she can sing good.



She gotta be a good cook.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 7, 2013)

Just make sure she does dishes or you will end up like me.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy is mad as a wet hen right now. He was over at the WalMart buying some pecans and some young punk cop came by and tazered his bag of nuts. He's with Basham right now filing a lawsuit for improper use of a tazer.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

I didn't have a second so I offer my 5th instead but weren't no takers. Guess I'll take it to Nashville in a couple of weeks.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They know you don't imbide Pappy.



I guess they figured they would just hang on to it.  If they had give me a 5th, it would have been safe and they could have gotten it back when they made a motion.  Now I ain't got a 5th to give them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy said he would take the fifth, cause Basham told him too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy tried to give me a High zero the other day.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

I could post up pics of the naturals I like too, but Nic said NO!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Then he stuck his arm out and said, "Fist bump then?"


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy is mad as a wet hen right now. He was over at the WalMart buying some pecans and some young punk cop came by and tazered his bag of nuts. He's with Basham right now filing a lawsuit for improper use of a tazer.



Billy told ya that????

He was trying to steal those pecans. I was there and saw the whole thing. That cop pulled out his tazer and shot Billys nut bag. When the smoke started to boil from his nuts, ole Billy was down on the floor squirming and flopping around trying to get them to quit.  The whole store was gathered around and Billy was making a show of it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Chief, I hear they are water sking in the roads?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

I heard it was such a big deal and success Wal Mart was opening up a roasted nut bag department now. Going to call it Billy's Nutz


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Think I will pour a small glass of wine and break out some Chula peanuts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Hey Chief, I hear they are water sking in the roads?



Saw a couple of Billy's kids tubing on his sister.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

What is up with that new Tonto?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

MAC is back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.p.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff c


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Let me try that again. 


T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Is it still raining in Georgia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Kd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is it still raining in Georgia.



Haven't looked lately, Boss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Kd.



Let me try this again.


KD


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

2x today it rained here.  I painted a rough spot on the deck of a mower with paint that was suppose to dry in 15 minutes.  It is still tacky... I painted it around 4 oclock


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

I just looked at radar. If we don't get another storm tonight, it will be sheer luck


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey, Jeff c.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Supposed to rain most of the week, Pappy. Least that's the rumor.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey, Jeff C.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Pappy, oops is looking for you.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

just checking out Donna Douglas on TV... man, she was a looker.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Getting late and I got to get up early in the morning and try to load calves. I need cash like the next guy.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Least he was a couple days ago.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Tell oops I is right cheer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

"Hey, T.P."


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

why was oops looking fer me?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Getting late and I got to get up early in the morning and try to load calves. I need cash like the next guy.



I heard you got more cash than the tip pickle jar on the bar at the Wagon Wheel.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

The sun popped out for a while yesterday and I figured I could get the grass cut. Broke out the push mower and was going to run around flower beds and trim away from the house and it bottomed out. The wheels sank in the ground. Did manage to get the front done, but it's a mess here. 

Over heard someone at the store saying we had over 12" here this week according to their gauge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> why was oops looking fer me?



Because he did not know where you were.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heard you got more cash than the tip pickle jar on the bar at the Wagon Wheel.



I was looking at that jar the other day... there must have been  80 or 90 cents down in there. It were plain to me that Billy hadn't been by there or there wouldn't be nothing in that jar.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> why was oops looking fer me?



Looking fer a cheap lawnmower


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heard you got more cash than the tip pickle jar on the bar at the Wagon Wheel.



Billy stole the whole thing you know.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

the guy behind me has some goats now. I was thinking about installing a gate in that fence....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> the guy behind me has some goats now. I was thinking about installing a gate in that fence....



Call Billy he will load em up in the dead of night and be gone with them.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Mac is awful quiet tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Mac is sleepy, plus he didn't greet anyone tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> the guy behind me has some goats now. I was thinking about installing a gate in that fence....



Hey Doc, Hankus gave me some good advice on goats today. If you fence them, just leave the gate open, at least you'll never have to worry about fixin the fence.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Looking fer a cheap lawnmower



Only cheap thing I got now is a Snapper rear engine 33in.

They good mowers but they are slow, slow, slow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Thinkin about some chocolate ice cream.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Doc, Hankus gave me some good advice on goats today. If you fence them, just leave the gate open, at least you'll never have to worry about fixin the fence.



If you get you one of them full growded billy goats, you don't have to have a gate. They will jump clean over the fence standing right next to it.  They can clear 4ft hog wire and 2 strands of barbed wire on top.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Due to the lack of a second to Pappy's motion, this thread will be closed until 5 PM Edt tomorrow. Post at the risk of severe penalty.
 We are still open tonight for a while though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin about some chocolate ice cream.



peanut buster parfait...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

I hate sherbert.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

KD, you getting plumb ornery in your old age.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> If you get you one of them full growded billy goats, you don't have to have a gate. They will jump clean over the fence standing right next to it.  They can clear 4ft hog wire and 2 strands of barbed wire on top.



They will head butt you too.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Doc, Hankus gave me some good advice on goats today. If you fence them, just leave the gate open, at least you'll never have to worry about fixin the fence.



I'm surprised they haven't tore that fence down yet. It's barely standing, combined with the fact my back yard is over knee high now. Looks like a hay field. aand I know they stay hungry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Due to the lack of a second to Pappy's motion, this thread will be closed until 5 PM Edt tomorrow. Post at the risk of severe penalty.
> We are still open tonight for a while though.



Pappy, we may have to sneak a post or 2 in tomorrow before 5.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> KD, you getting plumb ornery in your old age.



I am trying out for Mod, yall better hope I dont get it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> If you get you one of them full growded billy goats, you don't have to have a gate. They will jump clean over the fence standing right next to it.  They can clear 4ft hog wire and 2 strands of barbed wire on top.



here here, a cousin had one he kept a dog collar on and a rope tied to an old tire to stop him. That still didn't work sometimes, but at least he was hung up in the fence.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Due to the lack of a second to Pappy's motion, this thread will be closed until 5 PM Edt tomorrow. Post at the risk of severe penalty.
> We are still open tonight for a while though.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Pappy, we may have to sneak a post or 2 in tomorrow before 5.



You reckon we could claim the forum clock was set for the wrong time?  Maybe claim that we were in the Atlantic time zone and it was 5pm there?  After all, it's 5 oclock somewhere, I hear.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin about some chocolate ice cream.



I just ate some ice cream on a stick and lissened to Krackers song.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am trying out for Mod, yall better hope I dont get it.



they'll put you over in the PF. Looks like they relly need the help over there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Okay We got a second, do we have 5 ayes. I will give one.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am trying out for Mod, yall better hope I dont get it.



You got it in the bag! or at least something in the bag.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Need 4 more ayes. Or this thing will shut down tighter than Dicks hat band tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

I was thinkin bout me and you gettin some more - points. We will be the most _useles._


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> here here, a cousin had one he kept a dog collar on and a rope tied to an old tire to stop him. That still didn't work sometimes, but at least he was hung up in the fence.



I trained my lab to put him back in the fence.  that ole goat thought he ruled the roost around here til Buddy grabbed him by the tail one day.  You haven't ever seen a goat run any faster.  A black lab holding on to that tail being dragged down the dirt road by a goat. When he let go, that goat hit the fence in a hurry.  If he saw Buddy walking around the yard, he would get back in  the fence some kind of fast.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Okay We got a second, do we have 5 ayes. I will give one.



Aye!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

HAY BOSS, I'll second that motion and make a motion to open the thread at 1:00 PM tomorrow for those suffering from PSPPFFDD in order to remain useles.

How many eye's do we need?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Okay We got a second, do we have 5 ayes. I will give one.



Billy has got 2 eyes, but only one arm


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Aye!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just ate some ice cream on a stick and lissened to Krackers song.



I will listen to it shortly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

I will post anyway.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Four eyes!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

What did I win?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

I mean, sure if y'all say so.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

man my interwebz is slower than..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Death by Chocolate.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

The youngin wouldn't take a nap today so I put her in the lake and made her swim half the afternoon. She fell asleep at 8:00, that never happens. I'm gonna shut this thread down by daylight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> HAY BOSS, I'll second that motion and make a motion to open the thread at 1:00 PM tomorrow for those suffering from PSPPFFDD in order to remain useles.
> 
> How many eye's do we need?



Counting yours mine and MAC we got 3. Need 2 more and the motion was to open it all day.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

I got 2 eyes, cept when I am wearing my glasses, then I got 4 eyes... since 4 eyes was all you were needing, I think it is penalty free Monday tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

eye


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I will post anyway.



You Rebel!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> man my interwebz is slower than..........



Mine is too. Every time I post, by the time it refresh's I have to go back and read 20 new post.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

eye. I can eye twice can't eye?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Four eyes!



Where do you get 4 from, you can onle aye once.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

What about us folk that don't work tomorrow, what are we supposed to do all day if we can't post?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Wonder if the Boss will let us shoot some fireworks tomorrow too?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Think we have 5. Now I have to get T.P. to sign off on this.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where do you get 4 from, you can onle aye once.



Spelling loophole. I'm studying on being an attorney.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

With Pappys 4, my 2, Chief's 1 and Macs 1, that should be 12. More than enuff


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

we need a ruling on my 4 eyes, and that guy in jeffseys avatar has 4 eyes, so that there is at least 8 eyes


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

You in or out T?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What about us folk that don't work tomorrow, what are we supposed to do all day if we can't post?



Do like me and Billy, just sit there and wait, T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think we have 5. Now I have to get T.P. to sign off on this.



Sorry, Boss. I never learned to write my name. I quit in the 10th grade.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

and tp has the tp, so why does he have to sign off on it?  we done got all the tp here.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You in or out T?



just when you need T what he do, goes ninya.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Do like me and Billy, just sit there and wait, T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sorry, Boss. I never learned to write my name. I quit in the 10th grade.



A verbal will be fine T


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 7, 2013)

I rule for the defendant and the plaintiffs. Case closed.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sorry, Boss. I never learned to write my name. I quit in the 10th grade.



you just got the T part down, huh?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry fellow I got some power, but this is at the executive level.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You in or out T?



Honestly, I'm sorta confused on what I'm s'posed of being in or out of?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

well, I am outta here.. got to get up early in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

This is a monumental ruling so yall cool your heels until T speaks, uh I mean types.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A verbal will be fine T



How about _run_, is that a verb? I remember that from the 9th grade.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 7, 2013)

I guess if I get penalty points tomorrow, I will know that the motion didn't carry.   Night all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I guess if I get penalty points tomorrow, I will know that the motion didn't carry.   Night all



Night Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Honestly, I'm sorta confused on what I'm s'posed of being in or out of?



We have had a motion and 8 ayes on lifting the 5 oclock band on a one time basis for tomorrow. I have agreed but we cant move forward unless you say yes.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a bug on my screen and I'm trying to scare him with my pointer, he hasn't even flinched.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I guess if I get penalty points tomorrow, I will know that the motion didn't carry.   Night all




I'll take all I can get, Pappy.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

nite Pappy


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I guess if I get penalty points tomorrow, I will know that the motion didn't carry.   Night all



Later, Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Waiting on T's decision folks.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Give me a few minutes to run the numbers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Give me a few minutes to run the numbers.[/Q
> 
> I, uh I mean the club needs the cash.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Last time I looked I was -5000 down. If I don't show up tomorrow, reckon that'll be doubled.

But if I do and post early, will it be tripled or a Grand Slam


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

According to my calculations, for a one time basis on 7/8/13, motion granted.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> According to my calculations, for a one time basis on 7/8/13, motion granted.



Its on boys.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey KD, you thik pnut was being useful tonight, he shore disappeared in a hurry...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Dont think yall can do this everyday though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

How in the heck am I gonna get penalty points, Boss?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Hey KD, you thik pnut was being useful tonight, he shore disappeared in a hurry...



He is out getting our dove stands ready Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

need a loan Jeff C?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How in the heck am I gonna get penalty points, Boss?



Tell T you have Hankus pics and you aint gonna share them.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He is out getting our dove stands ready Doc.



okie dokie


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

I think we may have set a record on most post in one day. But T.P. is the historian.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

The record was 457 post on 6-21-13.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> need a loan Jeff C?



Only if the interest charged is penalty points.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Mmmm... green olives.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The record was 457 post on 6-21-13.



Dang you are good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

How many do we lack?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How many do we lack?



81 post, KD.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

The crowd is fading fast though.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

we have 2 guest, think they'll join?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Dont think I will be up that long T.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The crowd is fading fast though.



Well there are 4 left, so thats 20 each, I can bust 20 useles post in 2 minutes


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Maybe we could offer dove stands at the great Chu;s shootout.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think I will be up that long T.



As neither will I, what a truly useless way to end a day.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

make that 4 now, Chief split too


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Maybe a recount.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C's mind is wandering elsewhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

We need the guest to post. Dont they know that they get OABAs


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

mine is too right now. lol And it's rainin AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Maybe we will break it tomorrow. I wont be around early though, got to try and load calves.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We need the guest to post. Dont they know that they get OABAs



I been postin pics trying to get a response boss, but that ain't workin either


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm still here, just browsing.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Billy said he was going back to wal-mart tomorrow. Basham wants to recreate the crime.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

I may not be around much tomorrow either. I may have to lasso a heifer. Not sure yet tho.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Night useless ones going to hit the old hay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C's mind is wandering elsewhere.



Man, was it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm still here, just browsing.



It looks like wrestler finally has the girl of his dreams.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> I may not be around much tomorrow either. I may have to lasso a heifer. Not sure yet tho.



Good luck, hope you dont end up with Billy's sister, that would take a big loop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night useless ones going to hit the old hay.



Night, Boss.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

What about these members that don't even say goodbye when they leave? I don't like that.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

nite KD


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night useless ones going to hit the old hay.



G'night, Boss.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It looks like wrestler finally has the girl of his dreams.



Billy's sister?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, I guess I'll follow KD. Goodnight Jeff C and Doc. And KD if you're still here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Go to bed, yeah that is what i will do, just go on in there and lay down, take a nap, snooze a little, that is where I am headed, gonna lay dowm, get some rest, yep headed thay way, got to get some sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What about these members that don't even say goodbye when they leave? I don't like that.



Yeah, just poof!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good luck, hope you dont end up with Billy's sister, that would take a big loop.



Yeah me too,


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> What about these members that don't even say goodbye when they leave? I don't like that.



I could penalize them before I go in there and lay down.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy's sister?



Naw man...The "my girlfriend hates rednecks, Billys and hunters" kid.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I could penalize them before I go in there and lay down.



It should be some sort of fine at least.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Lonzo just came by real slow. Looking for something to steal.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Chief you eyeing that thread again?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It should be some sort of fine at least.



What rule would we use T?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

what's the numbers said now TP?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What rule would we use T?



A 12" rule?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Eleventy seven I think.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

We did get 10 or 12 closer DOC. Second aint all that bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Well, I guess I'll follow KD. Goodnight Jeff C and Doc. And KD if you're still here.



Night T.P.



T.P. said:


> Naw man...The "my girlfriend hates rednecks, Billys and hunters" kid.



I must have missed that one.

Reckon that's a good sign to call it a night also.

Nite fellers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Hankus showed up, he caused this thread with those pics.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C had a hand in it too.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Looked back and we made 40 or so, half way there


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Hankus may be sleeping, like I should be.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> what's the numbers said now TP?



Doc, if y'all wanna get mad at me I'll understand. I don't remember what the number was we was trying to reach? It was 550 or so?

And besides, that 450 something post in one day number was a statistic I just made up on the spot.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

nite TP and Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff C had a hand in it too.



Think I had 2 in it, Boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Doc, if y'all wanna get mad at me I'll understand. I don't remember what the number was we was trying to reach? It was 550 or so?
> 
> And besides, that 450 something post in one day number was a statistic I just made up on the spot.



Now if making up statics aint a reson for penalty points, I dont know what is.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Doc, if y'all wanna get mad at me I'll understand. I don't remember what the number was we was trying to reach? It was 550 or so?
> 
> And besides, that 450 something post in one day number was a statistic I just made up on the spot.



I ain't getting mad bud, just funning along with ya being useles. minus a s.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> nite TP and Jeff C.



Nite, Doc. Stay outta trouble woodja?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Night T.P.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=592909

It'll take awhile, so rest up before you attempt it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I had 2 in it, Boss.



Got you confused with Billy. Cant even trust our stat man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now if making up statics aint a reson for penalty points, I dont know what is.



I think you should issue us some penalty points for believing him, Boss.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now if making up statics aint a reson for penalty points, I dont know what is.



 It was motivation!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Everybody that ever posted on Billys is fined 5000 points. Except me.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=592909
> 
> It'll take awhile, so rest up before you attempt it.



I spent 3 hours on that thread.   I won't let the spoiler out tho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=592909
> 
> It'll take awhile, so rest up before you attempt it.



I remember that now, but I will still go have a look over.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Everybody that ever posted on Billys is fined 5000 points. Except me.



I think the charter states that by proxies you have to be fined too.


or is that Roxie?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It was motivation!



That's what I'm talkin bout!!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hankus is in the house


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2013)

Poof......


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

433 today so we will call that a record. Night useless ones.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey, Hankus.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Night Hank, I ran out of beer and had to drink wine.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 433 today so we will call that a record. Night useless ones.



That probably is a record. We need to get a mod to pin a Billy sticky at the top for Billy records and useless facts and figures.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 433 today so we will call that a record. Night useless ones.



Should we make a note and tie a string around Billy's nub?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 7, 2013)

Gone this time for real. Just added to our record. Please keep the tally T.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm out fo real this time. G'night.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

well in two minutes it'll be midnight and in a second after it'll be tomorrow, but somewhere right now it's 5:00


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite, Doc. Stay outta trouble woodja?



saw this earlier, almost forgot.



I'm trying relly hard Chief.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey razorback,


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

and hello Matt, how's things floating down your way?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 7, 2013)

those fellows mite be reading for a while before they catch up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

I am going for the BIG bonus points.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Still to wet to move cows. Yall set the rccord at 449. I think.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello, oops, Nitram, KD and Jeff C.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Morning T


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 8, 2013)

At least the dove fields should be coming up pretty good.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Morning killer 4


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> At least the dove fields should be coming up pretty good.



I think Pnut man switched over to rice. Do ducks like rice.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think Pnut man switched over to rice. Do ducks like rice.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mornin fellas... TP.. HEY!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

Wat up fellers? Wife knocked me off da puter last nite, sorry! It won't happen again!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

K has been fined 5000 points for an unspecified violation.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think Pnut man switched over to rice. Do ducks like rice.



Ducks don't eat rice, they have a hard time using chop stix.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think Pnut man switched over to rice. Do ducks like rice.



Yall don't forget to bring your ski's and tube's to the dove-duck shoot!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello, Bone pile.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Morning toyota4x4h


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Biggest crowd I ever seen in here at this time of the morning, KD. Being useles is catching on.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

oops, any more accidents or _"oops"_ moments lately?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd rather be useless during business hours.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'd rather be useless during business hours.



It's _useles _with one s, Nitram. Useless with two s' is being somewhat less useless, and that's not what we're here for.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

How bout a little Andy Griffith tournament this am?

1st match:

Ellie Walker vs Mrs. Crump


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

I seen Jeff C and Billy in that ol' truck with a innertube in the back headed towards the city pond. Them carp are in trouble this morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

K is really pushing it this morning, he could be facing the ultimate penalty.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It's _useles _with one s, Nitram. Useless with two s' is being somewhat less useless, and that's not what we're here for.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> K is really pushing it this morning, he could be facing the ultimate penalty.



He's probably got his tonka trucks out playing in the mud this morning.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> oops, any more accidents or _"oops"_ moments lately?



Naw I've been keepin my nose clean for the most part. Think I'm rubbin off on lil oops ... That girl's killin me in medical bills. I'm sure I'll oops up again directly . Thanks for lookin out TP.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> He's probably got his tonka trucks out playing in the mud this morning.



Maybe you should PM him T. He is threatning to quit.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe you should PM him T. He is threatning to quit.



How do you quit being useles, KD? In order to quit, you'd have to start.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Naw I've been keepin my nose clean for the most part. Think I'm rubbin off on lil oops ... That girl's killin me in medical bills. I'm sure I'll oops up again directly . Thanks for lookin out TP.



I was worried about you rubbing off on li'l oops, I'm just looking out for the children.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

K! Don't make me drive to Taallahaassee!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> How do you quit being useles, KD? In order to quit, you'd have to start.



Quit making useful points before I penalize you.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Morning oops.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Mornin KD..  Still soggy upair??


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Mornin KD..  Still soggy upair??



Yes, I need to be moving calves to market, but cant get the trailer in there it is so wet.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> K! Don't make me drive to Taallahaassee!



Kmc just pm'ed me! He is pretty hot and just trying to figure all this useless mess out.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

He typed very clearly, that he was not going to put up with yalls usefulness any more!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

The higher ups (KY) better do something before kmc goes and does something drastic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I seen Jeff C and Billy in that ol' truck with a innertube in the back headed towards the city pond. Them carp are in trouble this morning.



I got out of da truck and Billy took off, had to walk back. He is going to get it now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe you should PM him T. He is threatning to quit.



Think he is shooting for the Boss position, better watch out KD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

I think KMc's pm box is full.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

KD must be tryin to get them calves loaded up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

I would cut the grass, but it is so soggy I will leave ruts.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 8, 2013)

At least rain makes corn.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey TP!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

I see you lurking K


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey, Pnut!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I see you lurking K



I do too!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

K is just mad because BKW wont let him go fishing.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

He probably got his office door locked hiding in the bathroom waiting til quitting time.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

I wonder if Jeff C is out trying to master the long cast?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Owney's Job at Golden Corral didn't last long.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

K is getting hungry. He's contemplating running from the bathroom to his desk where his cookies are and running back to the bathroom.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy had a surprise ATF inspection today, good thing too, he found out he was 2 quarts low.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I wonder if Jeff C is out trying to master the long cast?



No, I just need put more line on my reels.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

I need to make some room in my inbox. Some of yall got some plaining to do!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I need to make some room in my inbox. Some of yall got some plaining to do!!!!!!!!!!



That reminds me, I need to clean my text box.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Pappy is here.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Pappy is gone and Pnut is now here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

What da heck is going on with the intreweb? I like to have never got on here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't c nobody.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Mt....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

M/T again. A good thread going on in the fishing forum. "Help"


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy will take them fishing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> M/T again. A good thread going on in the fishing forum. "Help"



I ain't getting involved with any of that bunch over there.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

Catch yall later! I'm going to pull a pappy and change the oil in my truck.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy had planned to tube the Hooch. Rangers run him off because they said he would contaminate the water.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

There aint no ban on posting after 5 oclock. K started that rumor, cause he got confused about our one time rule waiver.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

Yea, I got kunfosed! I 'vr been hidding ina porta let eaten koocies


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

Milly see


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Howdy K


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

Howdy boss


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

errr  Bowdy Hoss


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

Wheres our little ninja.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Wheres our little ninja.



Here I is. Hello, K.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy was wanting to take his cousin trout fishing, but nobody will tell him where to catch them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

Where ever I go I see 3mems and 2 names, That lets me know you watchen out for us!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy was wanting to take his cousin trout fishing, but nobody will tell him where to catch them.



I catch cousins at family reunions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Got some good essersize mowin da grass with Jag's push mower, wonder how much he is going to charge me?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I catch cousins at family reunions.



You had a long lunch today didn't you K?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

OH.....evenin friends.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't  around sensors after lunch. LOLs


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

Evening Jeff thx for the vote earlier!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Evening Jeff thx for the vote earlier!



What in the name of a cat a flying are yall voting on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy went ahead trout fishing, but he only caught a skunk.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Where ever I go I see 3mems and 2 names, That lets me know you watchen out for us!



Somebody has to, K! Y'all boys would be in a heap of trouble if I weren't around to keep the lawdogs offa y'all!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What in the name of a cat a flying are yall voting on.



O" nutten much.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> O" nutten much.........





Just seein if we have a voice in the matter.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Secret votes are against the rules.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Think I will eat a sloppy joe.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Something going on T.P. we need to nip this in the bud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Secret votes are against the rules.



That's why they are secret, Boss.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Something going on T.P. we need to nip this in the bud.



Looks like the lady in you avy has already had one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Something going on T.P. we need to nip this in the bud.



T.P. is layin low.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

The fish area is getten good, that feller should of been a duck hunter.

Peanut voted yea also Jeff!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Something going on T.P. we need to nip this in the bud.



They're just trying to show their tails, KD. They'll be the first to apologize as soon as they get hungry,need their clothes washed or need some gas money for school.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Looks like the lady in you avy has already had one.




You  me with that one, Boss.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The fish area is getten good, that feller should of been a duck hunter.
> 
> Peanut voted yea also Jeff!



Billy don't like nobody tellin him how to ask questions!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

No No:


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> T.P. is layin low.



Tryin to learn how to attract more trout fishin friends.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You  me with that one, Boss.



A sloppy joe. KD been drankin a little.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They're just trying to show their tails, KD. They'll be the first to apologize as soon as they get hungry,need their clothes washed or need some gas money for school.



Apes don't have tails


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Tryin to learn how to attract more trout fishin friends.



Gotta have a mower dude for a friend!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They're just trying to show their tails, KD. They'll be the first to apologize as soon as they get hungry,need their clothes washed or need some gas money for school.



You are right we do control all the club funds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> A sloppy joe. KD been drankin a little.



Didn work qoutin himself.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

LO-FREAKIN-L... did you read what lawnmowerman typed?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You  me with that one, Boss.



You know sloppy Joe, messy, aw just forget about it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> They're just trying to show their tails, KD. They'll be the first to apologize as soon as they get hungry,need their clothes washed or need some gas money for school.



I heard the ww has golden spokes from all our dues that get spent there by the rich & famous. Wheww I feel better now.
Ol no thumbs is a part owner (secret) opps I let that fling cat outa  the bag....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn work qoutin himself.



Kinda like putting a puzzle together!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm just along fo da ride.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> LO-FREAKIN-L... did you read what lawnmowerman typed?



I'm fixen to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Kinda like putting a puzzle together!



Never was good at puzzles


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I heard the ww has golden spokes from all our dues that get spent there by the rich & famous. Wheww I feel better now.
> Ol no thumbs is a part owner (secret) opps I let that fling cat outa  the bag....



Running this outfit aint cheap. As far as the money spent at the WW. T.P. and I were wooing new members. Plus we can write, I mean the club can write those expenses off.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm fixen to.



Too late, K. The backwoods man done cleaned it up. It was about using corn and what to do with the cob when he got finished fishin'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Has anyone heard from Buck? Getting concerned bout that boy!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Too late, K. The backwoods man done cleaned it up. It was about using corn and what to do with the cob when he got finished fishin'.



Mine when poof also. It was just saying bkw does the fish I do the drinken.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol I just figured out that I qouted myself. I was tying to quote the cheif.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Running this outfit aint cheap. As far as the money spent at the WW. T.P. and I were wooing new members. Plus we can write, I mean the club can write those expenses off.



That's right. Gotta look good to attract new members. You wouldn't look good on the club if'n we pulled up if a '74 F-100 with a donut rim, now would it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Running this outfit aint cheap. As far as the money spent at the WW. T.P. and I were wooing new members. Plus we can write, I mean the club can write those expenses off.



Well heck now that you put it that way.. Let me send another 20ty


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Has anyone heard from Buck? Getting concerned bout that boy!



I sunt him a privatized message the other night, ain't heered nothing?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

Got the copier running now!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey T I am going on a month long vaction to Europe later this month. Have you decided what you are going to do yet?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

Ihope buck  is O K


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Got the copier running now!



Print me off some ones, please. I got a date tomorrow night.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey T I am going on a month long vaction to Europe later this month. Have you decided what you are going to do yet?



Hes going to Alaska  to trout fish with corn& you know whats next..... LOLs


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey T I am going on a month long vaction to Europe later this month. Have you decided what you are going to do yet?



I been thinking I never been to Africa yet. Shore would like to gimp-up a big ol' bull elephant with my recurve before I get to old to pull this string back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I been thinking I never been to Africa yet. Shore would like to gimp-up a big ol' bull elephant with my recurve before I get to old to pull this string back.



Or a black & white striped horse.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Or a black & white striped horse.



And a giraffe.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

I thinking about going drinken & mite end up fishen. Yall have anyadvice on what to drink.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Lookin like a thunderstorm could blow in direckly, that's all I need.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey, BAMAJAMA3!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lookin like a thunderstorm could blow in direckly, that's all I need.



Been looking like that all day here. Geez, I've seen a lot of rain lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, KD.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello, rye-dirt!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, KD.



KD will be pleased.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

Hay T.P......raining in tha big city again....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Wonder if dert will post?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if dert will post?



Nevermind.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

I think BAMAJAMA is a Dawg fan.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey rye-dirt.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if dert will post?





Jeff C. said:


> Nevermind.



Hay Chief.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey rye-dirt.



Thank you.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hay T.P......raining in tha big city again....



Yup, gonna rain here too, I suppose.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Thats what I am here for.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't think BAMAPAJAMA is going to post.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Like the avi, rye-dirt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> Hay Chief.....



Evenin, Ry.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Where is our offical greeter MAC?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Where is our PFD Scott?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Where is Buck and Pappy. They better not be having a secret meeting.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

That's my little girl. Possum dog got to feeling better , so she took her for a ride .


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Posssum dog looking content dirt.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Posssum dog looking content dirt.



X2! She a cutie!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where is Buck and Pappy. They better not be having a secret meeting.



Pappy came in here earlier and when I showed up he left. He's making me nervous. I think him an fiddy are up to no good.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

MAC is back.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

Both of them will keep ya on your toes.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> Both of them will keep ya on your toes.
> 
> Thanks



How old is she dert?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

jeff c. said:


> how old is she dert?



11....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Pappy came in here earlier and when I showed up he left. He's making me nervous. I think him an fiddy are up to no good.



I think Scott and Mac are involved. Dont know about that Jeff gut and K person either.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think Scott and Mac are involved. Dont know about that Jeff gut and K person either.



Can't trust nobody right now, KD. We just need to keep quiet about the money  the club has... I mean how broke the club is.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

Here I is....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 11....



Two?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy just came down the lake riding a rolltop dresser.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think Scott and Mac are involved. Dont know about that Jeff gut and K person either.



I'm a full blown Rebel, Boss. Me and Pappy are tight.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

tp, is your baby 11?  my youngest boy is 11 too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy just came down the lake riding a rolltop dresser.



Wonder who bought it for him!


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

12 for little girl 
3 for possum dog


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm a full blown Rebel, Boss. Me and Pappy are tight.



I am so tight that we don't gather the tomatoes for Sunday lunch until after church so they can grow bigger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> 12 for little girl
> 3 for possum dog



10-4, posum dog is a youngin still, cute lil gal too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Looky here, dert!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Two?



Nah, I was guessing rye-dirts daughters age. I was close.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Can't trust nobody right now, KD. We just need to keep quiet about the money  the club has... I mean how broke the club is.



Most of that money is offshore, I mean invested T.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nah, I was guessing rye-dirts daughters age. I was close.



I've only got 10 fingers, T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> tp, is your baby 11?  my youngest boy is 11 too.



Nah, she be 2. Be three in about 6 weeks. I still have two step girls that are 12 and 16. I can say it's a rough ride after the 12 year mark.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

A monastery is in financial trouble, so it goes into the fish-and-chips business to raise money.

One night a customer knocks on its door. A monk answers. The customer asks, “Are you the fish friar?”

“No,” he replies. “I’m the chip monk.”


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Just saw Billy, said he had all you can eat baby backs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy's old truck must be broke down. I stopped and gave him a ride and he stopped and got a 6 pack of Bud in the bottle. I said Billy you collect cans why do you buy bottled beer. He ask me If had ever hit anybody over the head with an empty beer can.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> A monastery is in financial trouble, so it goes into the fish-and-chips business to raise money.
> 
> One night a customer knocks on its door. A monk answers. The customer asks, “Are you the fish friar?”
> 
> “No,” he replies. “I’m the chip monk.”


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I've only got 10 fingers, T.P.



That's where flippity flops come in handy. They double your addition skills.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

my  baby girl is 16, baby son is 11


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Mine is kwenty 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Boy is kwenty fi


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

I gots a girl what be quenty un.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

oldest boy is quenty sick


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just saw Billy, said he had all you can eat baby backs.



Did he get some green bean cassarole also?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Evening mattech


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> Did he get some green bean cassarole also?



an fried squash?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

I bet you started early, Pappy. What age did you get married?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> Did he get some green bean cassarole also?



Did not see casserole, but gravy every where.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening mattech



Evening K Dawg, any rain up that way today?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

quenty


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> quenty



quenty nine


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> Evening K Dawg, any rain up that way today?



Sun shined here all day. Hope it is finally drying out.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> Did he get some green bean cassarole also?



I think a side of bacon


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

her was 18.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sun shined here all day. Hope it is finally drying out.



Same here Boss, then started sprinklin right at dark


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sun shined here all day. Hope it is finally drying out.



Same here, first day in a while with no rain.



rydert said:


> I think a side of bacon



MMMMM, Bacon.

How'bout them patty melt patties, they were aging pretty good too, they should be about ready to bring back from the dumpster.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

engaged on our 3rd date.  First date was March 31, 1979. I wanted to get married in June, but she made me wait til November.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> her was 18.



quenty 2


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> quenty nine



quenny niin here too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

3 years later before we tied the knot.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> quenty 2



****ie one


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> quenny niin here too.



Done seen it all.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

July 30th gonna untie mine, hopefully but sadly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> ****ie one


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

My oldest is ****ie now.  carrying my 5th grand baby.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

Quenty six


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> July 30th gonna untie mine, hopefully but sadly.



Yep


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Done seen it all.



Yep, twice.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> July 30th gonna untie mine, hopefully but sadly.



Hate to hear that T.P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> Quenty six



You?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dove field.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

I am thinking about putting in for a job as a Wal Mart greeter. Yall think they will let me drink on my breaks?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> My oldest is ****ie now.  carrying my 5th grand baby.



No grand youngins, thankfully. Not that I don't want none, but want her to finish college first.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am thinking about putting in for a job as a Wal Mart greeter. Yall think they will let me drink on my breaks?



If you are a nice drunk, they will buy the beer.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am thinking about putting in for a job as a Wal Mart greeter. Yall think they will let me drink on my breaks?



Diet Mt Dew, and Dr Pepper.  All you can drink.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> If you are a nice drunk, they will buy the beer.



That sounds great, I hope I get it. Hope they dont get mad if I take exra long breaks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Dove field.





Cain't wait to sit on da throne!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Does mattech and ry dert have OABA's?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> Hate to hear that T.P.



Me too, mattech. On one hand I want it over with 6 months ago, the other hand I would rather it could be fixed, but it cant be. I'm just ready to have the opportunity for a life again.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Does mattech and ry dert have OABA's?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

wheres my spot in that picture Pnut?  Probably in the middle of them pines. lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hope k don't call da man on us.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Does mattech and ry dert have OABA's?



I depend on T.P. our historian for that type info.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


>



Obviously not.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

:





T.P. said:


> Me too, mattech. On one hand I want it over with 6 months ago, the other hand I would rather it could be fixed, but it cant be. I'm just ready to have the opportunity for a life again.



I hear ya, it can be a rough thing, but it seems the people who have had a couple tries are pretty happy. I guess the more yu do it, the better you get at picking them.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

10members viewing, KD. And they're all posting. Another record!


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You?



Me 26
Her 26


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Dove field is looking good Pnut. Pnut +2500 points for keeping the great Chula shootout on track.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> :
> 
> I hear ya, it can be a rough thing, but it seems the people who have had a couple tries are pretty happy. I guess the more yu do it, the better you get at picking them.



Maybe so, I just hate that kids were involved.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> wheres my spot in that picture Pnut?  Probably in the middle of them pines. lol



The other side of the pines. Don't worry though, you should get plenty of shots! By the way what do you drink?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dove field is looking good Pnut. Pnut +2500 points for keeping the great Chula shootout on track.



WoW...I can shoot low-birds for miles!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

unsweetened tea and water.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay this is a first. Two OABAs awarded at one time. The first to Rye-dirt and the second to mattech. Display them with pride fellows they are rare and hard to come by. Speeches are aprreciated but not required.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

She only had sisters, and I only had brothers.  Man, was I in for a shock at what all girls need to get dressed.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Does mattech and ry dert have OABA's?



What's that?...I done took my bath


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

seeker come on in and join the useless bunch. New members welcome.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

All rite pappy, I asked this ? earlier, but everbody blew me off.
Ellie or Mrs. Crump?


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Okay this is a first. Two OABAs awarded at one time. The first to Rye-dirt and the second to mattech. Display them with pride fellows they are rare and hard to come by. Speeches are aprreciated but not required.



First off I would like to thank God, for giving me high speed internet, second I am thankful for my wonderful laptop to be able to surf the web. Last but not least, my good friend Yuengling for giving me the curage to participate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

oops, there he is!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Helen 10 to 1


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> First off I would like to thank God, for giving me high speed internet, second I am thankful for my wonderful laptop to be able to surf the web. Last but not least, my good friend Yuengling for giving me the curage to participate.



Yall excuse me for a few minutes these emotional speeches get to me.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

Dang P-nut, that field looks good. Me and stang just went and pulled a stand, something about bein in the woods really got me in the mood for hunting season, thn we had a few Doves flying on front of us on the way to the land.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> First off I would like to thank God, for giving me high speed internet, second I am thankful for my wonderful laptop to be able to surf the web. Last but not least, my good friend Yuengling for giving me the curage to participate.



Direct and to the point, I like that!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> All rite pappy, I asked this ? earlier, but everbody blew me off.
> Ellie or Mrs. Crump?



Ellie


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

I never get any respect!!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Mattech just put rye-dirt in a tough spot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Just keep the checks comin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Ry Dert can do it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey, oops.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> Dang P-nut, that field looks good. Me and stang just went and pulled a stand, something about bein in the woods really got me in the mood for hunting season, thn we had a few Doves flying on front of us on the way to the land.



Yea, I've seen a lot of birds around for this time of year. If we can keep Billy out of there before season starts we mite have a pretty good shoot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

<hey, T.P.>


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Ellie



I agree!
2nd match; 
Darlene or Thelma Lou?
Aunt Bee gets a bye.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Evenin fellas


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

jeff c. said:


> i never get any respect!!



r-e-s-p-e-c-t


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Evenin fellas



Evenin' Sir


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> r-e-s-p-e-c-t






Thank you!


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

Thelma lou


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

I would like to thank this fancy phone, my dancing and singing daughter and these small little ear buds that keep me in my own little world sometimes....uh oh...here comes the wife....gotta go.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy wrote a new song


We are farmers, bump da bump da bump bump baaaa!


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> I would like to thank this fancy phone, my dancing and singing daughter and these small little ear buds that keep me in my own little world sometimes....uh oh...here comes the wife....gotta go.



What kinda phone little feller


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 8, 2013)

GREETINGS ALL and welcome back to my thread!


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> GREETINGS ALL and welcome back to my thread!



Thanks T.P.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

I meam Mac@


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> I would like to thank this fancy phone, my dancing and singing daughter and these small little ear buds that keep me in my own little world sometimes....uh oh...here comes the wife....gotta go.



I may have to go, two beautiful useless speeches in one night is is is , excuse me I"ll be okay in a little while.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

I mean Mac2


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Y'all ever catch a trout on the hooch with corn? I thought baiting was illegal in the northern zone.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

Ha ha


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

I rarely see tree frogs in trees.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Y'all ever catch a trout on the hooch with corn? I thought baiting was illegal in the northern zone.



Are those fish big enough to get an ear of corn in their mouth?


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I rarely see tree frogs in trees.



Usually they are on my window.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy just came by with a croaker sack full of toad stools.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> What kinda phone little feller



iPhone and a Droid...take yo pick


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

<wonder who'll be the first to see this>


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> iPhone and a Droid...take yo pick



What about a winders phone, they are makin a comeback.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy just came by with a croaker sack full of toad stools.



Says he likes to lick em for some reason


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Evening oops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

I said, "Billy what am I going to do with toad stools?" Billy said, "Set them out for the toads, Jeff C."


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Are those fish big enough to get an ear of corn in their mouth?



I'll try it and let ya know. Or would that he cruelty to animals?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

Darlene Darling...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Says he likes to lick em for some reason



Saw him one time, but he was lickin their belly's.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening oops.



How are you tonight KD? We didn't get get any rain today.. First time in a while I can recollect .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, oops.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy just came by with a croaker sack full of toad stools.



Everybody know you aint posed to put toads in a croaker sack.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

All rite Winner takes on Aunt Bee in the championship!

Ellie or Thelma Lou?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Does anyone have Buck's ph#?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Does anyone have Buck's ph#?



I think it is around 6


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Does anyone have Buck's ph#?



Give him a call if you do.


----------



## rydert (Jul 8, 2013)

When I used to run cattle ...usually every weekend I would have to run people off the property for hunting "shrooms"


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> All rite Winner takes on Aunt Bee in the championship!
> 
> Ellie or Thelma Lou?



What happened to Helen?


----------



## oops1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C.  Oops says hey


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Darlene Darling...



That ain't right...  It was Charlene Darling.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Does anyone have Buck's ph#?



I don't, but do I recollect him saying he was going on vacation? Ima gonna go post searchin.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

Daphne or Skippy?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> When I used to run cattle ...usually every weekend I would have to run people off the property for hunting "shrooms"



My cows will run people off if they see them getting their shrooms. I know one bit me on the knee. It still hurts.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

Ellie Mae Walker


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> When I used to run cattle ...usually every weekend I would have to run people off the property for hunting "shrooms"



Where'd ya run 'em to, rye-dirt? Did ya ever try and race them and did you ever win?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

<.....>


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> When I used to run cattle ...usually every weekend I would have to run people off the property for hunting "shrooms"



T.P. runs cows with a four wheeler.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What happened to Helen?


Ellie took her out.


NE GA Pappy said:


> That ain't right...  It was Charlene Darling.



Your rite! But Thelma Lou is hawter!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Where'd ya run 'em to, rye-dirt? Did ya ever try and race them and did you ever win?



Hope he did not grab one by the tail.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

maybe now, but in a few years Thelma is gonna be a thick girl.  I would stick with Charlene.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

what about Daphne vs. Skippy


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Where'd ya run 'em to, rye-dirt? Did ya ever try and race them and did you ever win?



I know where that barb was pointed.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

Skippy


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

MAC left quick.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't think you could go wrong with either.  Thelma didn't call them the "fun girls" for nothing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

I liked the way Daphne said... hello, doll


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I don't, but do I recollect him saying he was going on vacation? Ima gonna go post searchin.



Fiddy ain't posted since the 27th. His last few post were about vacation but not sure if he was fo real or not?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Bunch of'em left.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Yall prolly liked the fun girls.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Fiddy ain't posted since the 27th. His last few post were about vacation but not sure if he was fo real or not?



Hope he is on vacation. Thanks for lookin, T.P.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

You want fun girls, or sensible dates like Helen and Thelma Lou?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope he is on vacation. Thanks for lookin, T.P.



I am sure he is doing fine.  Hope he does post soon though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

for 1000 points Pnut... what was Granny's name on the Beverly Hillbillys?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> for 1000 points Pnut... what was Granny's name on the Beverly Hillbillys?



Pee Wee Herman


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pee Wee Herman


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy's driveshaft just came out from under his truck at the rear end. He's hossin' that motor trying to get it to go. He's gonna beat the bed off that ol' truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pee Wee Herman






In drag....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

are you sure it wasn't wee pee herman?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay Kyle Bush, oh they the same person.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy's driveshaft just came out from under his truck at the rear end. He's hossin' that motor trying to get it to go. He's gonna beat the bed off that ol' truck.



I done told him to put some traction bars on that truck.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy's driveshaft just came out from under his truck at the rear end. He's hossin' that motor trying to get it to go. He's gonna beat the bed off that ol' truck.



Owney stole his universal Joint.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> In drag....



I seen Billy and Pee Wee at the movies the other night, they were sitting in the back corner by themselves.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

nobody knows Granny's name????


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> nobody knows Granny's name????



No, I didn't watch the hillbillies that much.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> nobody knows Granny's name????



UHHHH Granny, Duhh.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No, I didn't watch the hillbillies that much.



shoot, you live with those hillbillys up there.


----------



## mattech (Jul 8, 2013)

She was named after my sons bb gun.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> nobody knows Granny's name????



Daisy


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> shoot, you live with those hillbillys up there.



Yeah they do like their corn out of the jar up here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

her name was Daisey Moses


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> nobody knows Granny's name????



Dang puter! I keep have'n to unplug it! Granny!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> She was named after my sons bb gun.



Red Ryder?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

somebody been goggleing


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> somebody been goggleing



Just when I'm home alone.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok! 
Daisey- Granny or Aunt Bee?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

granny was Daisey Moses


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Red Ryder?



That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Wonder it the SouthernAngler fishes in the north. Wish he would come on in and join us.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

gotta hit the sack... ya'll be useless as usual.

Billy told me he is staking out his fishing hole.  Owney and him went out in the boat. When they started catching crappie, Billy reached out and put a big X on the side of the boat so he would know where to fish the next time.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello, southernangler!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Ok!
> Daisey- Granny or Aunt Bee?



I'm going with Aunt Bee.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Angler is gonna post, cause he is a good old Athens boy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm going with Daisy Duke


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Lou Lou on hee haw or Mamma Cass?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

I am going to Athens Saturday morning.  Gotta be there at 7am


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I'm going with Daisy Duke



Catherine or Jessica?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I am going to Athens Saturday morning.  Gotta be there at 7am



Maybe you will run into Southern Angler.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Lou Lou on hee haw or Mamma Cass?



HeeHaw had some hotties!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Catherine or Jessica?



yes


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I'm going with Daisy Duke



Don't count. Color episode.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Aint nobody getting fat but mamma Cass. The younger ones wont get that.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

I am planning to go to Athens for the North Texas game.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Catherine or Jessica?


Catherine


T.P. said:


> HeeHaw had some hotties!



Yes!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> yes


Catherine in 1980 and Jessica now would be a decision I wouldn't want to make...but Catherine now and Jessica now would be easy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Don't count. Color episode.



You gonna get in trouble you keep on talking about them colored episode.  You see what happened to Paula Dean, and she had a pistol stuck up her nose.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 8, 2013)

Howdy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

What was, can be again.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola fisherman from the southland


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

SouthernAngler said:


> Howdy



Hey, SouthernAngler!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Phyliss Diller or Hillary Clinton? Though i would give yall something to have nightmares about.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You gonna get in trouble you keep on talking about them colored episode.  You see what happened to Paula Dean, and she had a pistol stuck up her nose.



You bout made me spew my beer!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Hilary. I hear she likes a fine cigar.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome Southern Angler. I am sorry our offical greeter MAC has gone to bed and was not here to greet you. I will reprimand him tomorrow. You Just won an OABA. Presentation later.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

SouthernAngler said:


> Howdy



Hey Angler! Glad you could join us! Make yourself at home and be useless.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I seen Billy and Pee Wee at the movies the other night, they were sitting in the back corner by themselves.



Bet pee wee was on the left.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Now if old calibob would come in and say hello, it would be our most successful night ever.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Phyliss Diller or Hillary Clinton? Though i would give yall something to have nightmares about.



Hillary! All nite long!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hillary! All nite long!



I'm opting out of this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Them California people aint as hospitable as the Georgia people. Hey Angler we are bad about using initials around here is SA okay with you.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KD, do you realize how many members we have now??


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm opting out of this one.



I am willing to put my political views behind me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome S.Angler. It doesn't take long to get to know Billy. Probably in your backyard as we speak.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Man T.P. I dont know what we gonna do with all this money. I mean members.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I am willing to put my political views behind me.



She probaly is too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Billy gets over to Athens quite often, he worked for a contractor over there.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

SA, you ever done any fishing?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Them California people aint as hospitable as the Georgia people. Hey Angler we are bad about using initials around here is SA okay with you.



I think I like SA. That's  pretty catchy.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy gets over to Athens quite often, he worked for a contractor over there.



Me and Billy used to love working around the college, especially during the spring, them girls liked to run with little clothes.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

SA you on the gulf or the Atlantic side?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

I think this is a record, but I am awarding the 3rd OABA of the night. It goes to SouthernAngler. He will be a good member here as he lives in Georgia. Display this award with pride SA they are few and somewhat far between. Speech is aprreciated but not required.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Will yall quit bombarding him with questions he just joined. Hey SA do you freshwater fish or Saltwater, do you have a lease we can hunt on, do you like to hunt, are a student at UGA, have you ever had to run a car on a donut?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2013)

Think I am going to call it a night boyz. Catch up with y'all tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Hope he got my address for the dues. I told yall not to ask a new member a 1000 questions.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Great job, guys. Y'all done run SA off!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Will yall quit bombarding him with questions he just joined. Hey SA do you freshwater fish or Saltwater, do you have a lease we can hunt on, do you like to hunt, are a student at UGA, have you ever had to run a car on a donut?



He Gon!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I am going to call it a night boyz. Catch up with y'all tomorrow.



T.P. out too. Night fellas.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah I sure hope he got me address right.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

I am going to hang around and see if I can snag, I mean recruit some new members. I may go over to the Upland Bird thread and troll. I mean recruit.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 8, 2013)

See yall 2-marraw brite and early!No No: I bet the bossman didn't tell everybody bout da rules.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

One more member and I could have spent an extra 2 days in Europe.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> See yall 2-marraw brite and early!No No: I bet the bossman didn't tell everybody bout da rules.



Bunch of help you are.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

I keep forgetting about the time difference. It is only 10:18 here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Well guess I will go too. Yall are to usless for me. Night Pnut and mattech.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2013)

Bunch of sleepers. No posting tomorrow until after 5 PM. K will like that.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well guess I will go too. Yall are to usless for me. Night Pnut and mattech.



Night, KD.


I've had some real bad trouble going and staying asleep lately. Guess I'm gonna go give sleep a try though.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey its 5'oclock, somebody wake up billy!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Billy came by here today and tried to sell me an old Scotch bottle. The way he smelled he had just emptied it.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy came by here today and tried to sell me an old Scotch bottle. The way he smelled he had just emptied it.



That ole' Billy at it again huh. 


did ya buy the bottle?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> That ole' Billy at it again huh.
> 
> 
> did ya buy the bottle?



Well kinda, I gave him three beers and he went on down the road.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Greetings kd, tp, pn, mt, jc, sa, pap and all guests. Anybody seen billy? Heard he was pigging out by the dumpster at the Golden Corral in Winder.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Afternoon Mac.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

I see K is home from work.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

hey mac and Kdawg, gotta take kids to VBS see yall later


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah I got to check on my cows, see yall in a little bit. This thing may be locked by then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

Afternoon, Boss and MAC.

That Billy is somthin, came by here on a lawnmower today, said it was rain proof.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah I got to check on my cows, see yall in a little bit. This thing may be locked by then.



I will get some money, I mean collect some dues while you are gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

KMc left, I will wait to tell him "Hi".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech is still logged in, so "hey mattech."


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

High Jeff


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 9, 2013)

What r yall up 2 n hear?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey KD


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Nut


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Mac


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey I got to go check.....ummm.... I'll be back later.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Matt


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> High Jeff



I wish.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

Bye Nut


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 9, 2013)

Locker down!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Ninga


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hey I got to go check.....ummm.... I'll be back later.



Bye, P-nut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi, KMc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

What's the werd, MAC?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

I just send my dues to the WW now, Its quicker


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

WW gift cards


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> mattech is still logged in, so "hey mattech."





kmckinnie said:


> Hey Matt



Hey jc, hi kmc, wife decided to drive, she is throwing me around, expect typos.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi pntman


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey kmc


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Billy just ripped a guy off to pump his septic tank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> Hey jc, hi kmc, wife decided to drive, she is throwing me around, expect typos.



Tell her I said, "slow down."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> Billy just ripped a guy off to pump his septic tank.




Billy is the best!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

The ww sent a form for auto withdraws from my account. KD & T.P.
approved it.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell her I said, "slow down."



Done told her twice, she is on the phone and in the zone, plus she done yelled at me to shut up and let her drive.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

When she drives I get to scout the roads me and billy gonna hunt, done seen two hens and a doe in the 6 miles we have gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> Done told her twice, she is on the phone and in the zone, plus she done yelled at me to shut up and let her drive.



Don't start nuttin, won't be nuttin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> When she drives I get to scout the roads me and billy gonna hunt, done seen two hens and a doe in the 6 miles we have gone.



Billy will get them tonight.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't start nuttin, won't be nuttin.



Its always suntin with her. 




Jeff C. said:


> Billy will get them tonight.



This rain storm got em moving and billy done ran a trail of corn through the ditches, we are set.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

Billy has some muscadine vines he found.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

Where is our resident Ninjy?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where is our resident Ninjy?



"Present, Jeff C!"


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like I got the place to myself tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> "Present, Jeff C!"



"Hey, T.P."


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Seen Billy at the grocery store getting three ears of corn and a bottle of vasaline. I wonder what that was about?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Billy is a big fisher from way back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Seen Billy at the grocery store getting three ears of corn and a bottle of vasaline. I wonder what that was about?



Don't know, but the Boss gave him 3 beers too.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey useless people...how yall?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Seen Billy at the grocery store getting three ears of corn and a bottle of vasaline. I wonder what that was about?



Trout fishen & he said you was going with him.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Billy don't like nobody to get in his trout hole. Makes him nervous and twitchy.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Trout fishen & he said you was going with him.



Cool! I like to fish!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy is a big fisher from way back.



Said he started out with a cane pole.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

What-up, pfd?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

I heered through the grapevine that Billy said the Dillard Police was on drugs and stuff.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello, K.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

Foty fo in da house.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

PFD has 44 of them now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heered through the grapevine that Billy said the Dillard Police was on drugs and stuff.



Grape or muscadine?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heered through the grapevine that Billy said the Dillard Police was on drugs and stuff.



I sold him the stuff.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Grape or muscadine?



He said grapevine but then he said he didn't actually know that grapes came from a vine. So it could have been a muscadine vine.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I heered through the grapevine that Billy said the Dillard Police was on drugs and stuff.



They was...lol...he busted the front window out of the drug store twice...then when the burgler alarm went off,,he would go investgate and snatch the codone pills.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

Billy was cutting grass on his rain proof lawnmower today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

Had a HUGE umbrella.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

If Billy had a son, it would look just like scott44.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

scott44 said:


> They was...lol...he busted the front window out of the drug store twice...then when the burgler alarm went off,,he would go investgate and snatch the codone pills.



That's pretty smart. Except for the getting caught part.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello, SA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

SA is here, hope posts, because one post will not suffice after receiving an OABA. Would hate to see it get revoked.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Shut er down


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2013)

Uhhhhh....somebody start a new one before rh shows up.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't remember if I said hello, mattech. So... Hello, mattech.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey tp how ya doin today.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhh....somebody start a new one before rh shows up.



Its pfd's turn.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's pretty smart. Except for the getting caught part.



He was bonified stupid...Donnie Page was the ex sheriff,,,he caught him in a lie.Donnie knows all the criminals around here and none of em he knew would do anything like that 2wice


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> Hey tp how ya doin today.



Doin fine except for the wet shorts.


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

scott44 said:


> He was bonified stupid...Donnie Page was the ex sheriff,,,he caught him in a lie.Donnie knows all the criminals around here and none of em he knew would do anything like that 2wice



Stupid indeed.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2013)

scott44 said:


> He was bonified stupid...Donnie Page was the ex sheriff,,,he caught him in a lie.Donnie knows all the criminals around here and none of em he knew would do anything like that 2wice



Very stupid, indeed.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> Stupid indeed.



Once woulda been fine.....the owner told me he was missing over a thousand oxys and hydros the first time.Dang...how many can ya eat?


----------



## mattech (Jul 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Doin fine except for the wet shorts.



Do I want to ask?


----------

